# Pregnancy Test said neg, but still no period and i'm getting a bump!



## blufairy

Hi

so we were ttc. we last had unprotected intercourse on the 27th january and in early february. On the 5th february, I had what looked like implantation bleeding, which was not actual bleeding, but i wont go into detail there. Two weeks after the 'implantation bleeding' i took two pregnancy tests which were negative. 

I started getting nausea some weeks later and my doctor told me to take another test, so I did and it was negative (again). 

One thing which was a little bit strange is I had a very very very faint positive but it disappeared after two minutes,, so I told myself it was a faulty test. And everyone on Yahoo answers,, told me it was a faulty test or I looked at the test too soon. 

I haven't had a period since september (because I don't have regular periods) so i dont know when i'm going to get one. Anyway, my belly has developed a bump, if you look at my pics you will see what I mean. I havent been eating more than usual at ALL but ive put on weight ad look pregnant! please can anyone tell me if this looks like pregnancy? I am calling the doctor today for a blood test! I jst want to know if my stomach really looks like there could be a little person inside!

It has been gradual , and it's definitely getting bigger as the weeks go by. I have ruled out bloating. 
im usually flat at the bottom of my stomach, and this pic is me breathing in! the bump doesn't go away and I exercise regularly for all you who will say omg you are fat! lol. Please? anyone?

thank you. 


*(I will add a picture once I have 10 posts, but if you would like the link to my picture in the meantime, please could you PM me to see it?) thank you*


----------



## blufairy

here is the picture of my mysterious bump. I will also add that I previously had nausea, dizziness, etc so many pregnancy symptoms. Just no sickness. Backache alot. and so on. I only really noticed a few days ago when my work shirt wouldn't fit properly. I thought it had shrunk but no my belly is getting bigger..chuckle. 

https://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x377/comeback99/019.jpg


----------



## pdxmamabear

you very well could be pregnant, looks like a baby bump to me. and there are many women who are lucky enough to get NO sickness their whole pregnancy. i would def ask the dr for a blood test. some drs will order it if you just call them, no need for a visit. fingers crossed for you


----------



## blufairy

Thanks. I'm pretty nervous, I think it's not knowing for sure. Knowing my luck the tests probably were wrong. I'm just worried sick but trying not to think about it.. I'm happy either way :) thanks for your answer.


----------



## future_momma

blufairy said:


> here is the picture of my mysterious bump. I will also add that I previously had nausea, dizziness, etc so many pregnancy symptoms. Just no sickness. Backache alot. and so on. I only really noticed a few days ago when my work shirt wouldn't fit properly. I thought it had shrunk but no my belly is getting bigger..chuckle.
> 
> https://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x377/comeback99/019.jpg

Have you called your doctor about it?


----------



## blufairy

Hi

Not yet. I did tell her that the tests were negative and she told me to take another (which was also negative) and come back in four weeks. But I'm going to get another appointment for this week. I just don't get it, so strange. Whatever it is, I hope it's not a growth of some sort, or if I am pregnant, I am a bit worried as to why the tests said negative, apart from the one which was positive for a few minutes before magically disappearing. This is all so stressful ....boy oh boy. 

Thanks.


----------



## misskaileigh

Good luck to you! It looks like a baby bump so hopefully a blood test will confirm!


----------



## blufairy

Thank you :hugs2:


----------



## mischaa

when preg with my son all preg tests said neg only one that was poss was blood test


----------



## blufairy

thanks Mischaa :hugs2:


----------



## motherofboys

Good luck to you. Keep us updated hun


----------



## blufairy

Thank you! I will keep you all updated for sure. :hugs2: 

I am so nervous. I had a miscarriage in 2009 so if I am pregnant, I am, well, so anxious. If I am, and I am showing, then, I must be around 3 months now.. damn :( have had no medical support or anything. I'm scared.


----------



## future_momma

blufairy said:


> Hi
> 
> Not yet. I did tell her that the tests were negative and she told me to take another (which was also negative) and come back in four weeks. But I'm going to get another appointment for this week. I just don't get it, so strange. Whatever it is, I hope it's not a growth of some sort, or if I am pregnant, I am a bit worried as to why the tests said negative, apart from the one which was positive for a few minutes before magically disappearing. This is all so stressful ....boy oh boy.
> 
> Thanks.

Have you by chance been tested for PCOS? I know it might be a long shot but my belly looks like that but bigger. And my belly used to be flat and then it did what yours was doing and then I gained 40 pounds and everyone kept asking me if I was pregnant. Turned out I had PCOS. Not saying that you do but I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## blufairy

future_momma said:


> blufairy said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Not yet. I did tell her that the tests were negative and she told me to take another (which was also negative) and come back in four weeks. But I'm going to get another appointment for this week. I just don't get it, so strange. Whatever it is, I hope it's not a growth of some sort, or if I am pregnant, I am a bit worried as to why the tests said negative, apart from the one which was positive for a few minutes before magically disappearing. This is all so stressful ....boy oh boy.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Have you by chance been tested for PCOS? I know it might be a long shot but my belly looks like that but bigger. And my belly used to be flat and then it did what yours was doing and then I gained 40 pounds and everyone kept asking me if I was pregnant. Turned out I had PCOS. Not saying that you do but I just wanted to make sure.Click to expand...


Hi 

thanks, I was wondering the same. my doctor ran some blood tests and said the only thing which was raised was prolactin, but i've not had any scans or anything
i'm not getting my hopes up either way. Because I can't believe it really , and i've been let down so many times! so trying to keep cool. I am thinking i'm not, bt i don't know whether that is fear of disappointment. It's all so strange :shrug: I am getting waves of nausea too but they only last for a minute. I am just going to have to wait for the bloods
my mother had PCOS too so I wouldn't be suprised. I can't tell whether my mind is playing tricks on me. I do knowthe mind is powerful and can produce lots of symptoms, but then those symptoms can be something else :wacko:
since this strange CM or what others are saying could be 'implantation bleeding' appeared, i've been really lost. It happened.. 8 days later. Then nausea and all, and only now am I getting nausea and swollen boobs, but it doesn't fit it with what I have found online. Its driving me mad, I dont even knoow if I am meant to be showing already if I am expecting. I don't have any other children and have only been pregnant once already but never made it 'this far' and cant' explain all of this hmm :nope:

thanks


----------



## motherofboys

Prolactin is the hormone that causes milk production, its the same one that stops breastfeeding womens periods at the beginning, and then as the baby feeds less thelevels drop and their period returns, accord to the internet. So if you have raise prolactin that could be why your missing your period. Just why its raised I couldnt even guess at, but maybe its more than a coincidence. Good luck


----------



## blufairy

Thank you! 

:hugs2: 

got to wait until thursday am for blood test. I appreciate al your answers

Fairy


----------



## Nikkilewis14

motherofboys said:


> Prolactin is the hormone that causes milk production, its the same one that stops breastfeeding womens periods at the beginning, and then as the baby feeds less thelevels drop and their period returns, accord to the internet. So if you have raise prolactin that could be why your missing your period. Just why its raised I couldnt even guess at, but maybe its more than a coincidence. Good luck

This is correct, i just finished teaching this in my anatomy class...high levels of prolacton do cause amenorrhea ... Hoping its not and your pg tho! Fx! Looks like a bump to me! :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

i have previously had raised prolactin too... and i now have amennorhea and pcos, its been 4 months and no period! :( 
starting clomid soon hopefully xx

good luck to you, whatever the answer may be


----------



## soozandlily

It's not unheard of for women to get negative pregnancy tests yet still be pregnant so there is some hope for you! GL and I would certainly be asking for blood tests from the Dr asap!


----------



## blufairy

I just called the doctor and explained what's going on. I asked her for a blood test but for some reason she said no, we will do a scan....arghh help
i'm so nervous. Not only nervous but a bit annoyed because I went to the doctor a month ago telling her I had negative pregnancy test and still had many pregnancy symptoms. well now that a im getting a bump , they are finally listening to me ,, what on earth does it take for some doctors to listen these days? its true, us women know our bodies better than anyone else yet you have to be possibly 3 months pregnant for them to do test .. argh :nope::wacko::cry: there's definitely something in there. :wacko:


----------



## _jellybean_

I'm happy that you're getting a scan. :hugs: I would think you would have a positive hpt by now though, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## motherofboys

I have just been reading a post on a search I did with a woman who was 17 days late, still getting BFNs went to the docs, got another BFN so they did a scan and there was a baby! But on the same post someone else was 20 days late then came on. So gave me a little bit of hope but not too much to get carried away. I really hope your scan shows a baby


----------



## loulouamy

:dust:


----------



## blufairy

thank you all :hugs2: 

I haven't tested again with a HPT because I was told by the doctor last month not to worry as a 2nd negative means i'm not pregnant. They just told me "wait for AF to come and stop worrying" so I waited and waited and no AF. I was told I was having nausea because of Anxiety, told my back pain was because of my fibromyalgia, my tiredness because f my underactive thyroid and any other excuse the doctors could throw at me. Anyway i'm going to stop complaining here and just bite my tongue and try distract myself until I get this scan. Thanks everyone for your support and i'm sending lots of baby dust your way too!. I don't think I am, maybe i'm in denial. eek. I'm staying with family at the moment and i'm n the middle of nowhere , can't even get a test, it's killing me. It's funny because when you TTC you can't wait for any sign, yet i've never been so nervous,,, I feel stupid for not demanding a blood test 2 monhs ago. 

My cousin carried twins and she didn't even know she was pregnant until her waters broke. Even then she thought she was peeing herself but it wouldn't stop. She had an emergency C section and there was lily! the surgeon also found ANOTHER little one in there tucked away , a little boy. She had her periods all throughout her pregnancy and thought she had just put on weight. The twins (yes really) are now in playschool . 

Not meaning to scare anyone or get anyones hopes up, but since we are on the topic I thought i'd share that!. Trust your body, all 

xxx
Fairy


----------



## motherofboys

I never knew how people couldnt know but then watched that show I didnt know I was pregnant


----------



## Betheney

Blufairy when is the scan?


----------



## blufairy

Hi Betheney, My scan is on wednesday at 3:30pm

xx


----------



## Flo2b

Fingers crossed for you chick :)

Keep us posted!!


----------



## dozydormouse

Good luck blufairy :flower:


----------



## rose.

Hey, good luck for your scan - does look like a bump, got my fingers crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## Betheney

good luck missy!


----------



## pdxmamabear

found this on Cafepress.com today
 



Attached Files:







think_positive_pregnancy_test_jrspaghetti_strap.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## blufairy

thank you ladies 

xxx


----------



## TigerMaple

I am excited to see/ hear the results of this!


----------



## 2011butterfly

FX for your scan :dust:


----------



## silmarien

Good luck and lots of baby dust!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## motherofboys

excited for you, hope its good news


----------



## misskaileigh

Good luck!!


----------



## blufairy

thank you! best of luck t you ladies too!
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## blufairy

lets hope we will ALL have 2013 babies and all be joining 1st trimister together! 

amen!

xx


----------



## loulouamy

im excited to know!!!


----------



## TigerMaple

Welll....what is the results??????!!!!!


----------



## foxiechick1

Just seen this thread hope everything went well today x


----------



## Betheney

also dying to know!


----------



## MetalMaiden

Me too!! Good luck!!! Hope you and everyone here get your :bfp:!!! 

:dust:


----------



## AusGirl86

How did you go?


----------



## cherrylee

Just read the thread, I am now also waiting to know the results!


----------



## Scarlet369

Just read this thread! Please let us all know soon the suspense is KILLING me!


----------



## misskaileigh

Ahhhh I want to know too!


----------



## pdxmamabear

Im here wanting to know too!!


----------



## babytime1

I've been stalking this thread waiting for an update... Let's have it!!  xx


----------



## PandaMao

Blufairy, you seem to have a lot of stalkers right now (mean that in the nicest way possible). Fingers crossed for you that you are pregnant.


----------



## motherofboys

Also waiting to know LOL


----------



## silmarien

I'm curious as well! Please update soon? :)


----------



## rocko

Me too! any news?!


----------



## LilMrs224

aaarrrggg I need an up date lol


----------



## jennie_78

aww i keep looking for an update, how did the scan go?


----------



## usmcwife.em

I'm stalking this thread too.. What did you find out?!


----------



## pdxmamabear

i too am stalking.... but i know when i got my BFN neg test the last thing i wanted to do was come on this site... i was way too depressed. hopefully thats not the case here FX we get to hear good news


----------



## calm

Every time each person says "is there an update?" I think there is some news !!! I can't wait for an update!! :D


----------



## dozydormouse

We're all agog!


----------



## jenniferlawe

I keep checking for an update aswell


----------



## TigerMaple

Hope all is ok. We look forward to hearing an update.


----------



## iwantpeace

:hi:

New thread stalker. Hope everything went well :dust:


----------



## sweetmere

I think I read somewhere that this girl is trolling? But idk, she has a lot of posts. Maybe she forgot to update us ;(


----------



## TigerMaple

How do you forget? It goes to your CP box. Oh well...guess her scan was clear?


----------



## preg_pilot

removed due to wrong information


----------



## TigerMaple

This doesnt really say much. Is she saying she was indeed pregnant at 3.5 months and the scan confirmed m/c? She was a bit vague...
I am sorry for her loss if she w as in fact pregnant and just lost it :-(


----------



## preg_pilot

I read that thread through again, and it wasn´t her miscarriage then.
She was commenting on someone elses...
Seems she miscarries sometime in the past. But I don´t know about this time.


----------



## TigerMaple

Oh ok. Guess we will have to wait and see what she says.


----------



## stimpyroo3

Oh man still no answer?


----------



## nursemommy

I keep checking for updates. Can't wait to see what the scan said!


----------



## ccmummy

hopefully all is well an she is just realy busy to update us...lol


----------



## loulouamy

CCMUMMY I agree, It has crossed my mind perhaps not all is well!!! I really hope this is not the case! 
:dust: to all


----------



## ccmummy

well hopefully if its bad news she will evenually see all this an the suport she has had, an that might pick her up? i duno, its not like we are all bein nosey but when u been following something its nice to no either way i guess xx


----------



## loulouamy

Oh I know, its not noisy its support!!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Well just to join in, I hope it went well.


----------



## MetalMaiden

I couldn't come on for a couple months after i got a bfn recently :s hope ur alright hun


----------



## calm

I hope you are okay :hugs:


----------



## cherrylee

I really hope you are okay lady. Seems there are quite a few of us here that have your back. I'm hoping you got your bfp. Pretty much everyone on here seems like really amazing people, I hope the best for all of us! Looking forward to an update :)


----------



## mischaa

hopefully all is ok we all praying you got ur bfp xx


----------



## babytime1

Still nothing?? I've been stalking this for a week now!!

:dust: :hugs:


----------



## omgbaby

I'm actually a little upset there's been no update :(


----------



## soniia21f

yes.. wait for some time and also check with the blood test.. it will be pos soon.. my best wishes!!


----------



## Staceyhxxx

hope all is ok xx


----------



## loulouamy

Cant Believe we were all left "hanging", so many of us were waiting to see what was going on!!


----------



## omgbaby

loulouamy said:


> Cant Believe we were all left "hanging", so many of us were waiting to see what was going on!!

Ikr!! She hasn't been online since Apr 22. Sometimes when this happens I wish I knew the person personally so I could call them & say "Um... Hello we need an update!!"


----------



## loulouamy

I after! Even if something bad happened, she asked so many nice people to help her, then just didnt update! Either way she would have got support. Oh well..


----------



## pinksprinkles

I hope nothing bad happened to her. (Car accident or something...) That would be really sad.


----------



## Scarlet369

Thats the one bad thing about this site, is that people dont really care about drive bys- this is pretty common with pregnancy forums that people create an account when they have a pregnancy scare and then get their period and disappear. Just dont respond to stuff like this unless they have over 100 posts so you now they probably arent just trolling


----------



## Chrissyxoxo

:sad2: really wish I knew what happened as I took am having similar symptoms. I encourage others to provide feedback and updates as there are other out there that are going through the same exact situation. It really helps in understanding how we can cope with our own worries and frustrations.

I hope all went well and everything does happen for a reason. Hugs!


----------



## motherofboys

Chrissy hi, I remember being in your situation when TTC and wanting to know what as going on with my body. Its how I found this site, googling symptoms and it coming up with posts similar to my question. The frustration when there was no answer and I was still left guessing was horrible. I hope you have your answers (and a positive pregnancy test) soon


----------



## calm

I do understand the frustrations when members don't update. However, the OP hasn't been online since over a year ago, and this thread is old, so I am going to close it. You can of course open a new thread with your concerns :flower:


----------

